# I am beginning to doubt if NK was really ever a threat.



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2018)

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Latest on the summit between President Donald Trump and North Korean leader Kim Jong Un (all times local):

6:15 a.m.

President Donald Trump says on Twitter, *“There is no longer a Nuclear Threat from North Korea,” as he returns to the United States after his historic summit with North Korea leader Kim Jong Un.*

Trump says on Twitter that “everybody can now feel much safer than the day I took office.”

He says before he took office, “people were assuming that we were going to War with North Korea,” and President Barack Obama said North Korea was the nation’s biggest problem.

The Latest: Trump says ending war games saves money

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have been played I infer.  All staged with Russia and China help.  Ivanka got seven new trade marks in China, also China and Russia both hate the war games in SK.

Once again, Trump does what Russia and China want.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2018)

September 1st, 2017

On Monday, Pyongyang, which sees joint war games between the United States and South Korea as preparations for invasion, raised the stakes in its stand-off with the United States and its allies by firing an intermediate-range missile over Japan.

“In Russia’s opinion the calculation that it is possible to halt North Korea’s nuclear missile programmes exclusively by putting pressure on Pyongyang is erroneous and futile,” Putin wrote.

*A road map formulated by Moscow and Beijing, which would involve North Korea stopping work on its missile programme in exchange for the United States and South Korea halting large-scale war games, was a way to gradually reduce tensions, wrote Putin.*

Putin warns N. Korea situation on verge of 'large-scale conflict' - Cyprus Mail

------------------------------------------
I was never worried about NK before Trump, and well in Sept 2017 Putin and China  made a road map out. All staged it appears.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Death Angel (Jun 13, 2018)

You guys are amazing. Elect Trump, and  suddenly, nothing he accomplishes matters.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

NK was not a threat to the USA.  It was a made up threat by the MIC.. The empire needs enemies to keep the gravy train going for the ruling class.  Could be Trump put an end to this but at any rate, thinking Trump does what China and Russia wants, is straight out of DNC Media disillusionment.  I wish you lefties would stop with the silliness.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2018)

All staged, we are in S.K. due to China and the south seas and Russia, at least we were, but Trump is going to bring HIS soldiers home, I doubt that but no more war games.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> You guys are amazing. Elect Trump, and  suddenly, nothing he accomplishes matters.



What has he accomplished, tax cuts for the wealthy and getting rid of the ACA in the works.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 13, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> You guys are amazing. Elect Trump, and  suddenly, nothing he accomplishes matters.




Then these sniveling, vacuous, bed wetting pieces of shit wonder why everyone hates them so much.



.


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2018)

Penelope said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — The Latest on the summit between President Donald Trump and North Korean leader Kim Jong Un (all times local):
> 
> 6:15 a.m.
> 
> ...


I never have doubted that you are a complete imbecile. When in doubt just make up shit.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are amazing. Elect Trump, and  suddenly, nothing he accomplishes matters.
> ...





miketx said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON (AP) — The Latest on the summit between President Donald Trump and North Korean leader Kim Jong Un (all times local):
> ...



She is merely parroting what she hears on DNC TV.  Sadly, way too many Americans fall for the propaganda.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2018)

The summit has only been a propaganda agit, nothing more.

The danger of war has not changed.

The nukes are still in NK with no steps towards a plan to remove them.


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The summit has only been a propaganda agit, nothing more.
> 
> The danger of war has not changed.
> 
> The nukes are still in NK with no steps towards a plan to remove them.


When in doubt, like like the traitor you are.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



No I read the articles in the OP.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The summit has only been a propaganda agit, nothing more.
> 
> The danger of war has not changed.
> 
> The nukes are still in NK with no steps towards a plan to remove them.



Well when Trump is eyeing the coastline in NK and talking a hotel, I doubt there was a threat.  We always needed a reason to keep our military base in SK.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ya gotta love this place.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 13, 2018)

miketx said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON (AP) — The Latest on the summit between President Donald Trump and North Korean leader Kim Jong Un (all times local):
> ...


That's all they have they are stunned.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


>


Round and round we go...and yet many Americans can't see the distortions and propaganda when it is so transparent.  

The right condemns Obama for dealing with the radicals in Iran and other places...then the Left condemns Trump for dealing with the dictator of NK, Putin, and others.  

The ruling class must just laugh their asses off at how easy it is to dupe so many Americans.


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Last time I looked Iran was still threatening us and still had nukes. Next lie.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yep.

I remain fascinated by this kind of behavior, how people can be so diluted as to not see how obvious this is.
.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

miketx said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yeah Iran is a threat...LMFAO.....just like Russia, China, NK, etc...you are a good boy doing the ruling class' business.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yes...but is sad.  The ruling class keeps us divided so they can continue to enrich and empower themselves, at our expense.  Way too many Americans WANT to be divided.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Remind us the last time NK killed US soldiers? That's the difference


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Assclown laughs off the biggest terror supporters in the world.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No it's democrats who need us divided they need it with a passion.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

miketx said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The biggest supporter of terrorism is the USA.  Stop believing the propaganda of the Empire.  It obviously makes you dumb.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

bear513 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


As do the republicans.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I disagree by living in Chicago and south Carolina when you live in those places for,awhile you understand the difference


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

bear513 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I lived in Detroit.  Does that qualify? 

There is no difference between the two criminal parties.  If only all of us would recognize this, then we could put an end to them both.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



If you live in Detroit then you know first hand about segregation and how the democrats divide the races..

You just answered your own question.

My solution is just move to a red state you will experience something you will never dream possible  ..

A black sitting down with you at waffle house for a cup of coffee and just bullshitting with you.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

bear513 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I don't agree.  Detroit is an example of terrible political leadership and of course, it was all done by Ds.  Means little though.  What has the R party in Michigan done to help Detroiters?  Nothing.  Just like Chicago, San Francisco, NYC, etc.....

It is all a big game.  Don't fall for it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It takes a lot of time to reverse the course, from Democrat rule to Republican rule..


----------



## Camp (Jun 13, 2018)

miketx said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


When did Iran have nukes?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 13, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Well


really don't understand much do you?

He was offering little rocketman the POSSIBILITY of posperity if he abandons his past behaviour and tries the way of peace.

Carrot or stick.

"We're AMERICA, Bitch!" (Trump's declared foreign policy)


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 13, 2018)

gipper said:


> I don't agree. Detroit is an example of terrible political leadership and of course, it was all done by Ds. Means little though. What has the R party in Michigan done to help Detroiters? Nothing. Just like Chicago, San Francisco, NYC, etc.....
> 
> It is all a big game. Don't fall for it.


Michigans Republican leadership is Progressive, not Conservative.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2018)

Iran has nukes?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 13, 2018)

Penelope said:


> We have been played I infer.  All staged with Russia and China help.  Ivanka got seven new trade marks in China, also China and Russia both hate the war games in SK.
> 
> Once again, Trump does what Russia and China want.


Why can't you write?


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree. Detroit is an example of terrible political leadership and of course, it was all done by Ds. Means little though. What has the R party in Michigan done to help Detroiters? Nothing. Just like Chicago, San Francisco, NYC, etc.....
> ...


So?  That doesn’t alleviate them of their responsibility.  They are just as guilty as the Ds.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2018)

NK is a threat to SK, always, and since we support SK, NK is a threat to the US.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 13, 2018)

*I am beginning to doubt if NK was really ever a threat.*

It's a threat all right.  But Trump is an even worse threat.


----------

